# Trying to find  magazine that published man shoving bear into car



## les sharp (Apr 21, 2019)

My fascination with photography started with the publication of a husband shoving a grizzly bear into a sitting position, on the driver's seat next to his horrified wife. The car was the lead car in a line of cars in one of the USA's national parks. Probably taken in the 1920's to 1940's. Does any one know of this photograph?


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 22, 2019)

les sharp said:


> My fascination with photography started with the publication of a husband shoving a grizzly bear into a sitting position, on the driver's seat next to his horrified wife. The car was the lead car in a line of cars in one of the USA's national parks. Probably taken in the 1920's to 1940's. Does any one know of this photograph?



Jeez, I didn’t know the National Enquirer was around that long ago?!?! LoL 
Or maybe it was a Sasquatch!!!!
SS


----------



## Rhynetc (May 9, 2019)

I remember hearing about that photo, but it was a long time ago and seems far, far away now.  I will watch this thread to see whether someone comes up with the photo.


----------



## les sharp (May 9, 2019)

Yes please do  and thanks


----------

